# [email protected]!



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I cannot take it anymore! I am going NUTS! Nuts I tell ya! When is the wait going to be over?! She's had bits of discharge several different times, but nothing major. The weirdest thing I think is the eating... eating eating eating nonstop. The other goats leave the hay and she just stays there eating all day mostly. I'm not sure how much wider she can get, but I know I've seen wider in pics, so I guess she can get wider yet...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome to the club


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

I am waiting too...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

At least it's not lonely in here...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is very nerve wracking for sure.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's their plan... They wear us down ...minute by minute..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a ff due today, her belly has dropped a lot in the last 12 hrs, udder fuller, ligs soft almost gone she been grazing non stop, when she lays down she rolls on her side a few times, then about 10 min go by and she up walking around and back at it again...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Omg me too!! The waiting is the hardest part in here... I penned my girls to ought cause I didn't want to wake up 5 time tonight to check on them lol

Sent from my QMV7A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine could be due tomorrow or next month. I am up at 5 am because I heard her bleating outside. Don't worry, she's just making noise because she can. She looked at me like, what are you doing out here in the middle of the night?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep..ive got 3 due today...e handbred so i know the due date...nothing...ligs as hard as pencils...no udder changes in the past week...nothing. with 3 does due at least one could act like kidding on her date! Lol 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Riggers said:


> Mine could be due tomorrow or next month. I am up at 5 am because I heard her bleating outside. Don't worry, she's just making noise because she can. She looked at me like, what are you doing out here in the middle of the night?


Ha. Yep. Anything to drive us nuts. I hate not knowing dates. I once penned a doe for almost 4 months cause she looked like she was going to kid any second. I have NEVER left a buck run full time with does since. Even knowing the month period is driving me insane....I will be purchasing a buck marker before next breeding season

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine cooed all night her belly dropped yesterday. Today it looks like it my touch the ground. She up and down,laying down rolling and stretching
Stand on things, she driving me.nuts she is 151 today ugh

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the club! You now have a Liftetime Membership!'LOL!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My ND is on day 148. She kidded last year on 145. She's driving me crazy! I have the baby monitor on and a camera in the stall. I could watch goat tv for hours


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

lmfao. I don't know if I could watch her by herself for hours... since all she does is either eat or lie down nowadays! The kids bouncing around on stuff and running and playing, now that I could watch if the wind weren't blowing 60 mph outside and trying to pelt me with blowsand. My buck got an eye infection the other week when we had 3 days of this crap. I cannot wait til I get my degree. I am going to buy some land in southeast Texas and I'm never going to come back to this blowing dirtpile! My girl has been waddling everywhere for about a week. At first I thought I was imagining it but it has gotten more and more pronounced. There better be triplets or even quads in that belly or she may be permanently fat from all that eating.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm so happy to be evicted from this club!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Riggers said:


> I'm so happy to be evicted from this club!!!


:ROFL::ROFL: You will be back. Next year when you breed again or as soon as you decide to buy another goat that is pregnant.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Well I still have one but she's not due for a while yet so I think I'm at least on a vacation from the club...


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Scratch that Fifi had triplets today as well..... She only did that to make a liar out of me!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Riggers said:


> Scratch that Fifi had triplets today as well..... She only did that to make a liar out of me!


CONGRATS!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't know why y'all are complaining about being in the club, I wish I were IN the club lol. I wanna be counting down days until babies come! 
I have a doe that's for sure almost two months pregnant, but I think it's a little early to be stressed and counting down lol


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh, yes, I do not want to be stressed for over 3 months lol


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll give mine until wednesday morning...then that bottle of lute and dex are going to really start tempting me... Though I'm a pretty big nature-takes-its course advocate...just sayin'


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Ut oh.....you have just jinxed yourself, your goat now knows exactly how long she wants to hold out....one minute longer than you, almost like a dare lol


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

same here: waiting..... 
and praying for healthy deliveries, healthy babies, and good post-partum recoveries


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Triplets last night 
1 due in April and 9 due in May At least I got one out of the way lol


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow that's a lot due...can't wait til I have that many babies running around


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Our mama had triplets yesterday  so adorable !!:

Mary Ellen single mama of 2 humans 3 year and 13 year old girls in Utah 
Goat mama of 6: 
Nessa -pygmy first time prego ; 
Shoshana the show goat -Nigerian dwarf - prego with tripplets; 
Doe-athy - Alpine/ Nigerian cross -first time prego ; 
Sparkle- Nigerian/pygmy cross- just had her first baby midnight 1/30/2014 : 
Shine - Nigerian/pygmy cross ;
Midnight - 3/4 pygmy 1/4 Nigerian buckling 


I bred my goats for milk and healthy lifestyle


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! Your colors are almost the same as what I have


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

sassykat6181 said:


> So cute! Your colors are almost the same as what I have
> View attachment 61363


Hahaha that's so funny a black a brown with stripe and a Speckled 

Mary Ellen single mama of 2 humans 3 year and 13 year old girls in Utah 
Goat mama of 8: 
Nessa -pygmy first time prego ; 
Shoshana the show goat -Nigerian dwarf - delivered tripplets 3/23/14
(still unnamed but might go with Eden, Idina, and Megan ) 
Doe-athy - Alpine/ Nigerian cross -first time prego ; 
Sparkle- Nigerian/pygmy cross- just had her first baby midnight 1/30/2014 : 
Shine - Nigerian/pygmy cross ;

I bred my goats for milk and healthy lifestyle


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks like I found where I belong! One of my girls is due in 2 weeks, (or 6 if Im really unlucky) A FF who likes to scare the crud outta me. But judging by her udder as a FF its gonna be 2 weeks (now look I jinxed myself) ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh!!!!! I SO ready for goat babies!! I only have the 2 does so the sooner this stressful time gets over the better. I don't know how on earth others have so many!!!! My rabbits aren't so scary, and my chickens are easy-breezy, even when it comes to hatching out chicks (which I haven't let happen this year but last year was great) BUT GOATS!! Oh-my---its as bad as when I was waiting for my OWN labor to kick in!


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Bboyd welcome to the family  its so fun having goats I thought I was just gonna have 2 too LOL now I've got 5 going on 12 with these babies .. You become addicted real fast LOL haha 

Mary Ellen single mama of 2 humans 3 year and 13 year old girls in Utah 
Goat mama of 8: 
Nessa -pygmy first time prego ; 
Shoshana the show goat -Nigerian dwarf - delivered tripplets 3/23/14
(still unnamed but might go with Eden, Idina, and Megan ) 
Doe-athy - Alpine/ Nigerian cross -first time prego ; 
Sparkle- Nigerian/pygmy cross- just had her first baby midnight 1/30/2014 : 
Shine - Nigerian/pygmy cross ;


I bred my goats for milk and healthy lifestyle


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm already trying to talk hubby into fencing off more grazing area. lol. I love having animals in the spring/summer/fall, but I HATE having to go out during the winter... oh-well its the trade off I guess!! My senior doe's udder is REALLY filled out, but not tight yet, she kinda looks like she doesn't have enough room between her legs as it is, Im guessing twin males, which would be great considering that's what the girl who wants the babies is hoping for. *as weathers* My little girl Rosie is due to be a FF and hasn't seemed to change much at all in the last week. I may be off on her DD and right on my senior doe's DD. I also think they are going to be stubborn and wait till they KNOW we are going to be out of town all day!!!! One day this month we will be gone, and I'd almost bet you that's the day they will choose to drop kids! lol.:hair:


----------

